# Anyone Renewed Their Green Card Recently?



## SandoCet (Feb 15, 2012)

If so, what was the turn around time, between when you sent in all of your new documents, did biometrics, and had a new card?


----------



## loly1981 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there, I just got my card in October, 2011. I filled March 8th, 2011 and received it in mail October 17, 2011. Which ever way you are filling, ensure that you have all the necessary docs.
Any questions, let me know. I ll be happy to answer.


----------



## SandoCet (Feb 15, 2012)

Did they give you some sort of documents in the meantime for traveling for re-entry? My mom will be double checking all of my documents. The last time she filed for me when I was a teenager, she said they used to do a sticker on it. I looked at my childhood green card, and it had it on there, but I know a lot has changed. I'd hate to wait five months, and not be able to take the overseas trip I've been wanting to take.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

If you've been a LPR more than 5 years, it's probably worthwhile becoming a USC....then you won't have to go through the GC renewing process ever again, and you can come and go as you please!!


----------



## SandoCet (Feb 15, 2012)

I did the whole process. Did my interview and everything. I'd been here 20 years or so. I moved, went online and did an address change. I called. They said I didn't call. My naturalization appointment letter went to the wrong address (literally a mile between my old and new address), and they closed my case. It wasn't until I spoke to two ICE employees at an event that I found out I had a year from closing, to petition to have my case reopened. I'm making copies of my copies to send in to my senator, and have a letter written to him, to seek getting my case reopened. Maybe he can get it done. Either way, I still need to renew my green card in the mean time.


----------

